# Input or Reviews for H&R Sport Lowering Springs



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello All, 

I am thinking about lowering my R-Line but I am going to be keeping the 18" stock rims for a bit. I was looking into H&R sport springs. I am not very familiar with this area. Input would be helpful.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

I like mine. No issues. 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

JHolmes said:


> I like mine. No issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


 Did you have the H&R on with the stock rims? or did you put the H&R on after you changed the rims?


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Same here zero issues with mine


----------



## mischels (Apr 1, 2010)

*Just do it with the stocks.*










Using the H&R for about 40000 km, feels like the first day. And this is how it looks like with the 19" stock Luganos.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Win. If I got a new CC and was going to lower it, I would do the springs again.

Click my sig for a pic.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

booranshow said:


> Did you have the H&R on with the stock rims? or did you put the H&R on after you changed the rims?


 Springs + wheels at the same time.


























Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

They make the car ride like [email protected] and trigger all sorts of squeaks, creaks and rattles. 
I had 19's and the ride was so bad I had to ditch the wheels and run stock. After a while even that got to me and I put the stock springs back on. 
If looks are more important, go for it. I think it screws the car up. 

.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> They make the car ride like [email protected] and trigger all sorts of squeaks, creaks and rattles.
> I had 19's and the ride was so bad I had to ditch the wheels and run stock. After a while even that got to me and I put the stock springs back on.
> If looks are more important, go for it. I think it screws the car up.
> 
> .


 I have to agree with you on this one. My car definitely was squeak and rattle free until I put them on. Ride is definitely not like stock. It's a little harsh, but wouldn't say it's unbearable. Car looks great though. I think if I had to do it all over again I would save up for a coilover setup.


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

Ween2010 said:


> I have to agree with you on this one. My car definitely was squeak and rattle free until I put them on. Ride is definitely not like stock. It's a little harsh, but wouldn't say it's unbearable. Car looks great though. I think if I had to do it all over again I would save up for a coilover setup.


 Good info. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Some people like riding stock, some don't. Are they going to feel like stock...no. They are lowering springs. It's really your choice. Me, i'm a lowered type of guy. The stock 4x4 gap drives me insane. I mean there are SUVs with less gap than a cc. It's really your choice. I personally do not like the h&r springs due to the gap in front being larger than rear. Not knocking them just pointing the obvious. So do what pleases you.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> I have to agree with you on this one. My car definitely was squeak and rattle free until I put them on. Ride is definitely not like stock. It's a little harsh, but wouldn't say it's unbearable. Car looks great though. I think if I had to do it all over again I would save up for a coilover setup.


 My CC was Rattle/Squeak free before and still is.. It's important to realize however that you'll need to replace the shocks to maximize the ride as the OEM shocks weren't meant to be compressed so much at all times and it will tend to make the ride seem harsher. Springs + shocks or coilovers will make out the the best in terms of ride quality. 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

JHolmes said:


> My CC was Rattle/Squeak free editor and still is.. It's important to realize however that you'll need to replace the shocks to maximize the ride as the OEM shocks weren't meant to be compressed so much at all times and it will tend to make the ride seem harsher. Springs + shocks or coilovers will make out the the best in terms of ride quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the info. Any recommendations on good quality coilovers?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> I personally do not like the h&r springs due to the gap in front being larger than rear.


 I understand the dislike of this, but I think people should relaize that a majority of front drives on the market have this in an OEM state. Some more than others. In fact, many rear drives have it also. The H&R springs do not correct this on the CC. In fact, they can cause as much as 1/10 of an inch different from front to back. Some people can have a cow over 1/10 of an inch. Its great to be able to choose our hang-ups and it is indeed a wonderful world we live in :beer:

The OEM Passat with way more than 1/10 of an inch reverse rake:


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

I have had mine on for about 8000 miles and I have had zero issues of any kind. Of course the ride is different. That is the nature of the beast. You will have a stiffer ride with coil overs as well. I would not go with 19" wheels. That will make it even worse. Think about it: lowering stiff ins the ride and 19" wheels means you are running a larger series tire and less rubber between the the car and wheel. 


I run the sport springs and a Rear sway bar with the stock 18's.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

ozfst said:


> I have had mine on for about 8000 miles and I have had zero issues of any kind. Of course the ride is different. That is the nature of the beast. You will have a stiffer ride with coil overs as well. I would not go with 19" wheels. That will make it even worse. Think about it: lowering stiff ins the ride and 19" wheels means you are running a larger series tire and less rubber between the the car and wheel.
> 
> 
> I run the sport springs and a Rear sway bar with the stock 18's.


 I dunno... a taller tire means that more of the work gets done by the tire relative to the suspension. A taller tire bounces better than a lower tire.

There is a definite chemistry between suspension and tire.


----------

